# Deceptive Cadece Guide



## Georgios

My teacher and I analysed different examples of Deceptive Cadences. Although I, more or less, knew what it is, I didn't know how to use one structurally.

If you find it interesting, like I do, have a look here.
https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/deceptive-cadence
We are using terms from Caplin's _Analyzing Classical Form: an Approach for the Classroom._

P.S. I hope this is the correct forum thread to post this.


----------

